# At Summer Bay Resort in Vegas



## suzanne (May 30, 2011)

We arrived Saturday from Sedona, boy what a difference. Vegas is so crowded and noisy for the Holiday Weekend. Sedona was crowded but very calm and quiet.  

The resort unit is very nice. We are in a 2 bedroom for 6. We were concerned when we first arrived and saw the outside of the resort with all the construction going on. There are king beds in both bedrooms with sleeper sofa in Living Room. We have a gas fireplace thats a very nice touch. Full kitchen with everything needed to dine in. The master bath has a huge spa tub w/shower, seperate door into toilet. Guest bath only has shower. Lovely granite counter tops in kitchen and both baths. The furnishings look as if some of them are brand new or are not very old. Large Flat screen TV's in Living Room and both bedrooms. Granite topped breakfast bar plus dining table with 6 chairs.

 We really have only a couple of complaints about the resort. There is not much sound proofing in the ceilings. we have been woke up every morning around 6 AM by the people in the unit above ours. Sounds like a herd of elephants overhead. :ignore: 

The only other issue has been the phone system. It entire system went down Saturday evening. We finally got phone back around 1 PM this afternoon (Monday) and WIFI back about 4 PM.  Could not call office or consierge for anything. If you needed something you had to walk down to the office in person. Which if your in the back buildings its a bit of a trek.

We are in building 15, which is right beside one of the pools. Noisy during the day but by 10PM it quietens down. Probably because its been to windy and cold to use it much. Bright spot is that due to the construction the shuttle stop is just a 2 minute walk from our building. They took us to Vons Grocery store this AM. Shuttle is free is is a great touch for those of us without a car.

If anyone has any questions about Summer Bay I will do my best to answer them for you as long as the phone system stays up and running. 

Suzanne


----------



## Karen G (May 31, 2011)

Hi, Suzanne  I'm so glad for you that the weather has improved a lot after the dreadful weekend weather. I was thinking about all the folks who had come for the holiday weekend & I was sorry that it was so windy & cool. Yesterday was fantastic, though, and today looks like it will be, too.  Hope you enjoy your week.


----------



## roadtriper (Jun 1, 2011)

Suzanne, how is the construction out front looking?   they have said the grand opening for the new clubhouse  will be the week of the 18th, for the annual owners meeting.  have you gotten a feel from anyone what the opening date will be?   RT


----------



## suzanne (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm no judge on construction, but from the way it looks I would say that it will not be ready any time soon. The welcome letter we got said it was slated to be completed sometime this summer.

Suzanne


----------



## Craig711 (Jun 2, 2011)

Have any of you heard from Summer Bay about a sale of this property? There's a rumor (from pretty strong sources) that *Orange Lake Resorts* is buying the *Marco Island, Las Vegas and Gatlinburg* properties that currently belong to Summer Bay Resorts. According to those sources, Summer Bay will reportedly keep its Orlando and Missouri resorts. Supposedly the deal will close around June 15, but so far no one in an official capacity at either Orange Lake or Summer Bay is responding to my questions. If it happens, I wonder if it would be rebranded as a Holiday Inn Club?


----------



## roadtriper (Jun 3, 2011)

Craig711 said:


> Have any of you heard from Summer Bay about a sale of this property? There's a rumor (from pretty strong sources) that *Orange Lake Resorts* is buying the *Marco Island, Las Vegas and Gatlinburg* properties that currently belong to Summer Bay Resorts. According to those sources, Summer Bay will reportedly keep its Orlando and Missouri resorts. Supposedly the deal will close around June 15, but so far no one in an official capacity at either Orange Lake or Summer Bay is responding to my questions. If it happens, I wonder if it would be rebranded as a Holiday Inn Club?



I'm an owner at SB LV   this is the first I've heard of anything like this?  Hope it's just a Rumor, but in this economy nothing would suprise me.  ???


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 3, 2011)

If the source is a timesahre salesman, I wouldn't put a lot of trust in it. 

Having said that this particular resort has seen it's share of changes. I remember when it was being pitched by Ramada back in the '90's. It would not surprise me to see it change hands/names again.


----------



## suzanne (Jun 4, 2011)

Got home last night. We enjoyed our stay in Vegas. That said, Summer Bay Resort does seem to have some problems. Over the Holiday Weekend the place was mostly empty. We were never once asked to attend a timeshare presentation. Which was pretty strange for a timeshare resort. We were in Building 15, unit #103, this was close to the back gate which worked to our advantage since thats where the shuttle buses pickup and drop off. The downside was its right along side the pool which got pretty noisy  at times. Since it is a ground floor unit, we didn't enjoy sitting on the patio due to the pool gate being right there. People were coming and going slamming the gate. Other issues we noticed was the lack of sound proofing in the units, as I mentioned in an earlier post, when the people in the unit above ours walked across the floor, it sounded like a herd of elephants going thru. The other isuue we encountered was the Cable and Phones kept going down. Only way for 3 days to contact the front desk was to walk all the way down to the front of the resort to the check in office. The staff were friendly with the exception of the two ladies at the welcome counter where you check in. They were just plain rude to guests including us, when you tried to ask about the phones/cable or signup sheets for the grocery shuttle. Bright spot staff wise was a lady named Pat that drove our shuttle to the grocery store. She was great.

Now to start the ugly unpacking/laundry home from vacation stuff. 

Suzanne


----------



## Craig711 (Jun 5, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> If the source is a timesahre salesman, I wouldn't put a lot of trust in it.



LOL. Yeah, you always have to consider the source. In this case, it was supposedly announced to sales reps at SB Orlando at their morning meeting, and the word quickly spread from there. So the original source wasn't a timeshare salesman, it was a whole bunch of timeshare salesmen. 

It was tentatively confirmed by a couple of higher sources whom I can't reveal. Still, it seems odd to me that if it's true no one has mentioned it to owners/HOAs from either SB or OLC. So I'm still taking it with a grain of salt.


----------



## roadtriper (Jun 5, 2011)

Suzanne, Thanks for the updates!  the 2 ladies that greet you are actualy there to try to get you signed up for a timeshare tour, by means of offering show tickets etc. so they are actually more part of the sales team, than the Mgmt team.  for years Carrie (Scary Carrie) and her sister worked the desk. They were/are both sweethearts and a lot of fun. and very personable. Last Nov when we were there the lady at the desk...  not so much.  not sure if Carrie is still with them or not?  Summer Bay doesn't usually put a hard press on Guests to do a presentation, but I usually get a call prior to arrival, and then uppon checkin if there is someone at the desk they offer you tickets, gift cards etc. to do a tour, and a couple of times they have left a message on the phone in the room to come claim my free tickets etc.   RT


----------



## suzanne (Jun 5, 2011)

Roadtripper, guess with the phone system down resort wide for 3 days and cable out for several hours one day, calls were the last thing on their minds. Guests were not happy and I did over hear some taking it out on the concierge ladies. Ladies kept their cool, not sure I would have. 

Suzanne


----------



## observe50 (Jun 20, 2011)

observe50 said:


> Hello,
> 
> In January I exchanged thru RCI for 2-2 bedroom units at Summer Bay after we were told that the construction would be done by the end of March 2011.
> 
> ...


 I'm keeping my fingers crossed all goes well


----------



## Karen G (Jun 20, 2011)

Even if the construction isn't completely finished, it shouldn't have that much impact on your trip.  You'll be in Las Vegas, after all, and there's a ton of stuff to see and do right outside the gates of that resort.:whoopie:


----------



## observe50 (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry for double post new to forum just figuring it out..just wanted to change error of date Jan 25th to Sept 25th and I don't have the kinks worked out yet.


----------



## roadtriper (Jun 20, 2011)

Construction appears to be 95% finished. they were hoping to be in the new building by this past weekend. they were delayed 3-4 weeks by the power company. and now have to get the final inspections done by the City/County building inspectors etc.  we toured the new facility and it definatly has a WOW factor.  Very nicely done!  there is in fact a bar by the pool and what appears to be a well equiped commercial kitchen for the sandwich shop/grill. both are accesed of the upper deck area of the main pool.  all the pool furniture is in place the pool is clean and clear.  the waterfall was not running.   inside is a massive front desk area with 12 customer service stations.   the Bell desk and Concierge desks, Beautiful Polished Marble Floors!   the Convenience store is downstairs in what use to be a raquet ball court  and they have installed an elevator.  didnt get to see the downstairs, and I suspect it will be the last area finished?  Out front the driveway is all paver stones and a nice covered circle drive to the front door. under the covered drive there will be a large circular fountian/ water feature of some sort. they are working on that right now.  inside the front doors are water walls on either side.    Bottom line is it's beautiful.  My guess... they will be open and functioning in just a few weeks.  they said they were hoping for the "Grand OPening and dedication Oct 2nd as the Board has a meeting the 3rd and 4th.  they say Mayor Goldman is going to be there for the dedication? so...  looks like you will be fine for your Sept-Oct dates and may even be here for the dedication.   I'm still here thru tomorrow, I have some pictures I will try and figure out geeting them downloaded. (I've promised that before and fell short in my delivery!)  RT


----------



## observe50 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you Karen and roadtriper,

Both of you eased my worries with your replies I can't thank you enough.

We are all excited to return to our favorite vacation location "Vegas" and now with the description you provided at least I have an idea how far the construction has gone.

If you figure out how to post your pictures it would be a bonus but if you can't I understand completely I don't know how to do it either.  

Everyone on this forum is so....so nice.

Thank You


----------



## roadtriper (Jun 20, 2011)

observe50 said:


> Thank you Karen and roadtriper,
> 
> Both of you eased my worries with your replies I can't thank you enough.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forums! There is a ton of great info here on tug!  joining as a member will get you access to all the resort reviews etc. and is well worth the
small fee to support this great resource!  I've learned everything I know about timeshares right here from all the great folks, and still learning!  RT


----------



## Art4th (Jun 20, 2011)

roadtriper said:


> I have some pictures I will try and figure out geeting them downloaded. (I've promised that before and fell short in my delivery!)  RT



If you have a problem, email them to me and I'll post them for you.


----------



## observe50 (Jun 20, 2011)

I look forward to seeing pictures when they are available, thank you for your kindness.


----------



## observe50 (Jun 23, 2011)

I just checked  

www.summerbayresort.com         and they still have the 2010 news letter listed there does anyone know if/when they are going to update that. :zzz: 

I also would like to hear from anyone staying there on how the construction is going and how you enjoyed your stay there.

Thank you for any updates


----------



## roadtriper (Jun 24, 2011)

*Pictures as promised   (I hope)*

Hopefully this link to the Photobucket Album will work! http://photobucket.com/SBLVDC     each photo is identified feel free to ask any questions?  RT


----------



## observe50 (Jun 24, 2011)

The pictures are awesome.

When I vacation I always do research on where I am going to stay and I was getting a little concerned to be honest. I like to have a picture in my mind of what the resort looks like so when I get there I kinda know what I am doing   ...where to go etc. I am liking what I see in your pictures and I believe those coming with me will enjoy this much more then the high rises this is much more homey.

Only like 93 more days but who's counting.


----------



## M&JJ (Jun 25, 2011)

Great pictures!!! the place looks awesome.

Thanks for posting RT!!!


----------



## M&JJ (Jul 12, 2011)

An update.... or not really an update...

I arrived at Summer Bay today and the construction work is not yet complete.  They told me another week or two before they are able to use the clubhouse area.

Progressing yes... but very slowly.


----------



## anne1125 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the update.

Anne


----------



## observe50 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the update, is there any new info on when all the construction will be done and the coffee/deli and convenience store will be open for business.

Any new pictures of the front and pool area is always welcome.


----------



## observe50 (Jul 25, 2011)

Question:

I have been looking at the way the layout of the resort is and we want to be up front near the Clubhouse facing the pool. Are the 2/2 in buildings 4/5/6/ the newly renovated rooms?


----------



## roadtriper (Jul 25, 2011)

Buildings 4,5,+6 should all be renovated units.  Building 5 contains 3 of the "Lockoff" 2 bedroom units. which are basicaly 2 connected full 1 bedrooms.   Odd# units face in towards the pool/courtyard (not all odd# units have a view there are some overlaping buildings, Even # units face outward towards parking area in most cases
   as I understand it, the Phase 2 units that are still under developer control (rental units)  are located in Buildings 3, 7,9, 20.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 25, 2011)

The slideshow looks very nice.


----------



## observe50 (Jul 25, 2011)

roadtriper,

Thank you so much for the info. I like to always go on vacation and have an idea of the place so I automatically feel at home.

I am still looking for new reviews everyday on the place to see if they improve as the construction gets done.

Other members of our party say they are reading reviews that aren't all that good and I had to tell them to stop  renters and owners units are different and so on.

We are all looking forward to visiting Vegas again 2 months to go.


----------



## roadtriper (Jul 29, 2011)

I heard yesterday from a member of the HOA Board.  the new clubhouse "*should*" have it's "Certificate of Ocupancy"  issued in the next week or two and will be open for business!      the official dedication ceremony will be held Sun Oct 2nd.  RT


----------



## observe50 (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info, as long as the coffee/deli and convenience store are OPEN for business by Sept. 25th thru Oct 2nd we will be happy because we use that stuff when on vacation while at resorts.  

If they didn't open until Oct. 2nd I would have been a wee bit upset.  

I will be very happy to let my group know when this will all be done and open for business keep me updated please

my best


----------



## roadtriper (Jul 30, 2011)

The Deli and  Tiki Bar areas had most if not all the equipment installed in June.  The C/Store was the only thing I wasn't able to lay eyes on in June it's downstairs in the Clubhouse building. have not heard any news on it.
 (I always travel with  Coffee and Filters!)  they give you a starter pack, But I've got to have my coffee!    we're scheduled to be there for a week Oct29 -Nov4   I'm trying to figure out how I can get there for the Building dedication as well.   no real reason I need to be there...  but it's an excuse to spend a couple days in LV


----------



## observe50 (Jul 30, 2011)

Since I am going to go Sept. 25th thru Oct. 2nd when I get home I will write you a very detailed message here on everything...... Oct. 3rd.


----------



## observe50 (Aug 5, 2011)

It's Fri. Aug 5th does anyone have new updates/pictures of Summer Bay Vegas construction. 

Did they get the certificate of occupancy, is the front done?  

Sorry to be a pain just waiting for updates!


----------



## observe50 (Aug 12, 2011)

I got an e-mail from someone that was at Summer Bay this month...they say the front entrance was open and the Clubhouse appeared to be finished but not open for business.  

Has anyone heard anything different or if the certificate of occupancy has been issued yet.


----------



## observe50 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello,

I just was told that Summer Bay Resort has opened the front entrance, main pool and Clubhouse.


----------

